# 6000 liter Discus altum planted tank, by me!



## plantbrain

Here's a non piranha tank, but a nice school of 50 whimples would look nice





































It's what happens when clients have a lot of $ to spend and love aquariums and fish.........
I do not mind doing it for them either

Tank is about 6 months old here, it should look better in the coming months.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Doktordet

holy sh*t!!!!





















good job Tom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## titan505

damn man thats the nicest tank ive seen good job


----------



## AKSkirmish

Absolutely incredible Tom-

Thanks for the pics


----------



## titan505

plantbrain said:


> Here's a non piranha tank, but a nice school of 50 whimples would look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what happens when clients have a lot of $ to spend and love aquariums and fish.........
> I do not mind doing it for them either
> 
> Tank is about 6 months old here, it should look better in the coming months.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


your job is to set up fish tanks? thats the most kick ass job how the heck do you get into that. i would love to quit my job and do that.


----------



## nswhite

Wow very nice tank looks like you spent alot of time planning and setting up. What is the plant in the last pic that is tall and almost looks like a grass but its growing up the back of the tank.


----------



## mike123

OH








MY








GOD
that is a gorgeous tank, and the discus have amazing colors. I can only dream of having a tank like that.


----------



## rchan11

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## skubasteve!

Stunning, absolutely amazing.


----------



## rbp 4 135

wow thats sick bro, nicely done!

andy


----------



## CichlidAddict

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

That's a hell of a nice looking setup.


----------



## plantbrain

The plant is narrow leaf java fern, actually would be highly suited to many piranha planted tanks. 
Attach to wood well.

That's a lot of it there though

Here's an idea of the scale, Mark is about 6'2".










Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

are you a profesional aquascaper or just as a hobby?


----------



## Moondemon

That's one amazing tank !

Wow !!


----------



## jestergraphics

damn somebody cashed out their 401K!! lol! j/k very nice job!


----------



## Aaronic

sean-820 said:


> It's what happens *when clients have a lot of $ to spend *and love aquariums and fish.........
> I do not mind doing it for them either
> 
> Tank is about 6 months old here, it should look better in the coming months.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


If he is doing it for clients, I doubt it is just a hobby


----------



## Piranha_Rage

Holy crap. Sweet man. I want to see more pics from you.


----------



## notaverage

plantbrain said:


> The plant is narrow leaf java fern, actually would be highly suited to many piranha planted tanks.
> Attach to wood well.
> 
> That's a lot of it there though
> 
> Here's an idea of the scale, Mark is about 6'2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


That is a plant that can handle fairly low light isn't it?

Wow I missed this a few weeks ago!
Great planning there!


----------



## traumatic

very nice, got any side shots?


----------

